# unfitness and struggles



## Emma (Oct 29, 2006)

Do any of the guys here get turned on by watching an overweight woman struggle to do things or enjoy watching them get out of breath easily?


----------



## there_there (Oct 29, 2006)

some of the videos on plump princess' site are great in that respect.....working out, doing situps, etc.....

very sexy


----------



## youngnintogaining (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I enjoy this very much. It seems that there aren't alot of women though that enjoy it, and I can understand that. But to me, when a bbw/ssbbw struggles doing something or gets out of breath walking up stairs or something like that, it is visual sign of either their weight or the weight that they have gained.


----------



## Tzetrik (Oct 29, 2006)

If you mean getting really out of breath by doing simple day to day tasks, then its not so much of a turn on for me. I'd never feel right about getting off on a girls ill-health. Excercise is different - as long as she's not in any discomfort then yeah, thats cool.


----------



## Blackbean (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe, why do you ask?


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 29, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 29, 2006)

No... when I think about it, I can't even stand to watch it. I fought with my disability for 9 years to be able to use my legs, just to get up and do regular stuff. Seeing that, well, takes me back, struggling to do shit like that, I can't see it without getting all down on myself


----------



## Frogman (Oct 30, 2006)

You betcha. I suppose I like it because it sheds better light on the full scope of a woman's body.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I get out of breath and struggle to do things a lot... but I just put it down to being fat and unfit... doesn't turn me on, actually makes me feel embarrassed that someone at my age can be so unfit. :blush: 

Oh well, beggars can't be choosers and plus... I'm too lazy to exercise. :eat1:


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 30, 2006)

I understand that getting out of breath when doing physical activities comes with being a big person, however seeing it (even when it's women I find incredibly attractive) doesn't turn me on. I just don't like it because I know and completely dislike the feelings I have when I'm out of breath from physical activity myself. I love BBW, but I guess the body is more of a turn-on for me than are the physical results of having that kind of body.


----------



## inlove (Oct 30, 2006)

No! Gosh, that's kinda horrid - although my fantasies can be pretty sick so I'm not one to judge.

When I see people struggling or not coping - I help them, I don't sit back and watch.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2006)

I sing in a choir and I'm the biggest person in it. It's tough being a 400 pound 40 year old soprano. There's another woman in the chorus who is probably of equal weight give or take but much taller and older. She walks with a cane and has to sit down in the front row because she can't endure climbing the risers. I like her alot but everybody talks about her because she is extremely high maintenance, a little cranky and always has issues. Some think she should be let go.

Lately though, I noticed I've been placed in the back row a lot. I'm of average height, 5' 7", not very tall by female standards yet I've been placed in the back row for almost every concert. The risers are VERY high and you really have to heft yourself up and plunk yourself down to get on and off while trying to keep up with the rest of the people in the row - in a floor length skirt no doubt. Pride forces me to endure it. No way am I going to complain and become the fat stigma so I brace myself to prepare each time. It's a pain in the ass because I know my moves aren't graceful at all and by the time I get to my spot I'm a little out of breath. (I have asthma) But I do it. I often wonder if it looks awful from the audience point of view.


----------



## Tad (Oct 30, 2006)

Not all the time, not in every situation, but if I'm honest I have to admit that seeing someone who is fat struggle to do something that would probably be easy for most people can be a turn on for me, and being unfit and fat makes these sorts of struggles more common. So yes, seeing a fat person take a short break to catch their breath when climbing stairs, or struggling to tie up their shoelaces, or some other mundane thing--yes it turns part of me on. For that matter when I find myself having trouble with something that I know I would have done more easily in thinner and fitter days it is also a turn on.

BUT--and this is a really important 'but' to read before you flame me--that does not mean that I choose to incorporate this in my life or encourage anyone to be this way. It is a powerful to me as a fantasy element, and I can't change that power. But I can choose whether or not to pursue that fantasy in real life, and I choose not to. I certainly don't encourage anyone else to go that route, and I try not to let myself follow it either, although it is harder with myself.

Regards;

Ed


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I sing in a choir and I'm the biggest person in it. It's tough being a 400 pound 40 year old soprano.



It didn't seem tough to me when I overheard you singing in the shower at NAAFA  Take my word for it, ladies and gents, she's quite the siren!

As for the topic at hand, my ex started to lose her breath once she got to around 375lbs. I can't say that it was a turnon, but I was always sure to let her catch her breath in my arms. I was sure to encourage her to walk the extra few steps and so on, but the girl was lazy, so there was only so much I could do without her taking any initiative on her own.

So, unfit...not really big on that. CAN'T FIT...TOTALLY different ballgame. Since I had first met her, when she was just around 300lbs, her belly was already crowding diner booths and such. And she was always sure to point it out to me, knowing what it would do to me. She was cute like that, and for the record, she was VERY comfortable.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2006)

I had an ex (mentioned this before I think, but hey... I'll go again) who was into it. I don't think he was directly turned-on, but he thought my size - not fitting, or getting breathy after a lot of walking, etc... was sort of a sexy little side effect of my size. 

I don't think it bugged me, I mean, it's part of who I am that if you haul me all over a mall or something, I'm going to be tired at the end of it. I'd rather have that then trying to totally pretend I'm fine, catching my breath on the sly and faking like I'm superwoman for some guy who wants the fat girl but doesn't want the occasional resting that goes along with her.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know. I'm certainly not turned on by it. But not put off by it either. A humble neautrality I suppose. People are all different. Groovy.


----------



## altered states (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a huge turn on for me. I've thought a lot about why that is, and I suppose it's because I have a certain amount of sadism alongside my FAism. The fact that a certain amount of BBWs on this board also get turned on by it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 30, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> I don't know. I'm certainly not turned on by it. But not put off by it either. A humble neautrality I suppose. People are all different. Groovy.


a humble neautrality eh? i think that fits me too, if you dont mind me borowing your words.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 31, 2006)

It is not a turn on, but I do enjoy being there to help the woman in whatever way possible. I am supposed to do all that I can to ensure that the lady is comfortable given her size from parking close to the entrances when going out, or walking slowly with her, or taking more breaks while we walk, etc.


----------



## jimj (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to admit it is a turn on.As my wife has gotten fatter I've enjoyed the change in the way she does day to day things.Watching the way she gets out of a chair now is sexy because it really shows off her weight gain.In the same vein she has gotten lazier over the years and I find it kind of sexy too.She loves to ask me to do things and it's kind of a turn on.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 31, 2006)

Is it just me or do I notice the word lazy a lot in this thread....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I had an ex (mentioned this before I think, but hey... I'll go again) who was into it. I don't think he was directly turned-on, but he thought my size - not fitting, or getting breathy after a lot of walking, etc... was sort of a sexy little side effect of my size.
> 
> I don't think it bugged me, I mean, it's part of who I am that if you haul me all over a mall or something, I'm going to be tired at the end of it. I'd rather have that then trying to totally pretend I'm fine, catching my breath on the sly and faking like I'm superwoman for some guy who wants the fat girl but doesn't want the occasional resting that goes along with her.



Shit, run me around a mall all day and I'm tired. I don't get out of breath. (Chasing shoplifters at work has given me tremendous running ability.  ) However, my back hurts, as do my breasts. Argh.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Oct 31, 2006)

I find it turn on. It is just part of most of fat girls - not all but lots of them. Another thing to admier for an FA. There is also something about attitude... when big girl is taking a break after short walk and make you wait for her cause she needs a rest. It is what i love ... (f)attitude - you like me fat - like all things that goes together with it. Talking about mall.. it is just nice to drop your lady at the doors and park the car and save walking for her. I know that it can be unhealthy and so but for me it is sweet. Another cute thing connected with this is always choosing elevator instead of even short stairs.


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2006)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Another cute thing connected with this is always choosing elevator instead of even short stairs.


I feel guilty saying this, but i take the elevator the ONE flight to the gym! I figure: my workout starts when I swipe in and not ONE SECOND SOONER.


----------



## jimj (Oct 31, 2006)

I too drop my wife off at the entrance to the mall or walmart etc...She says it makes her feel pampered and she has time to relax and finish her cigarette.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 31, 2006)

Nope. I take no pleasure in anyone's struggling.


----------



## Markt (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't like feeling like anyone is struggling per se....but I can't help being turned on that my gf or spouse needs some extra pampering because she's heavier. And I enjoy when she enjoys it -- taking it slow when we're walking distances, taking breaks, etc. Something lovely, sexy, even cute about it. We're both acknowledging she's carrying 'a little extra' and deserves/needs a little break. 

One time, I had to live in a hotel for almost six months when I travelling on a work assignment. One of the girls that worked at the front desk was an adorable borderline-SSbbw. It was easy to distinguish her footsteps from the other people working there as she approached the front desk...She walked a bit slower than the others her footsteps were heavier as she came down the hall...and when she arrived at the desk she was often a bit out of breath. We became friendly enough so she felt comfortable having her lunch or snacks in front of me. The combo of her arriving to greet me at the desk a little 'breathy', then quickly taking a swig of coke and bite of cake sent up from the kitchen...frankly, it was damn hot. I hope that doesn't make me sound sick.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2006)

I will admit, I find certain aspects of the "unfitness and struggles" of being fat to be a turn on, but not for the reasons some people might think. Some might look at this as being like "the dark side of FAism," but as several people have stated here, these things are just a part of the realities of being fat. For me it's not a sadistic or humiliation thing (that being the assumed negative implication of such a turn on in many people's minds.) But it's a part of the overall "package," if you will; if I am attracted to a BBW or SSBBW, then I am attracted to all of the things that go along with being a BBW or SSBBW.

Of course if someone is really unhealthy or in pain, then there is nothing pleasant about that. Naturally! The reality of being in a loving relationship with someone is putting their happiness and well being above all else. If you are getting your jollies from watching your partner suffer, well then you need to take long hard look at yourself and yourself and your priorities!

But I feel that there are certain things, little things that come along wtih being fat that are a part of what _fat admiration_ is all about. Like the way that a BBW or SSBBW walks, I find it to be extremely sexy: slow and sultry, maybe a bit of a waddle, (confession: I am a *fool* for a lady with a sexy waddle ) her curves and rolls jiggling with each step. And if she needs to stop and rest a minute, then we stop and rest (a good chance to sneak in a good a few smooches maybe. lol) Maybe she's struggling to fit into a pair of tight jeans, or she wants you to bring her a snack because she just got comfortable and doesn't want to get up from the sofa.... and if she occasionaly gets a bit out of breath, well who doesn't get turned on by a bit of _panting_ and _heavy breathing_ now and then?  

Seriously though, like with so many other things in life, any of these things can be taken to unhealthy extremes. If someone I cared about was at a point where their weight was seriously affecting their quality of life or having a negative impact on their health (physically or emotionally) then I would want to help them out in any way that I could (even if it means encouraging them to _loose_ some weight!) I think all of us here have had a love/hate relationship with fat at different times in our lives. But at the end of the day, *I love fat*... and all the little things that come along with it.


----------



## ManOWar (Oct 31, 2006)

*In public, no, I feel sorry for anyone who has to struggle, i.e., appear weak in the eyes of the crowd.

In private, oh yes, oh yes. Including walking up a flight of stairs, flopping her body into bed, slowly swinging a huge thigh over my body so she can straddle me, bending over to pick something up and the hanging stomach gets in the way...yummmy!*


----------



## fyron (Oct 31, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> I will admit, I find certain aspects of the "unfitness and struggles" of being fat to be a turn on, but not for the reasons some people might think. Some might look at this as being like "the dark side of FAism," but as several people have stated here, these things are just a part of the realities of being fat. For me it's not a sadistic or humiliation thing (that being the assumed negative implication of such a turn on in many people's minds.) But it's a part of the overall "package," if you will; if I am attracted to a BBW or SSBBW, then I am attracted to all of the things that go along with being a BBW or SSBBW.
> 
> Of course if someone is really unhealthy or in pain, then there is nothing pleasant about that. Naturally! The reality of being in a loving relationship with someone is putting their happiness and well being above all else. If you are getting your jollies from watching your partner suffer, well then you need to take long hard look at yourself and yourself and your priorities!
> 
> ...


unbelieveably well said!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

Markt said:


> I don't like feeling like anyone is struggling per se....but I can't help being turned on that my gf or spouse needs some extra pampering because she's heavier. And I enjoy when she enjoys it -- taking it slow when we're walking distances, taking breaks, etc. Something lovely, sexy, even cute about it. We're both acknowledging she's carrying 'a little extra' and deserves/needs a little break.



Well said! There's the overeating, the weightgain, but the caring/nurturing side of feeders is never spoken of.


----------

